# Straight pipe?



## Iambwash (Mar 19, 2013)

I am thinking about doing a straight pipe exhaust on my jetta 2.5 but I'm kinda nervous on how it would sound. I looked up videos on it and some were good and some sounded terrible can someone who has done this give me some feedback on wether I should go through with this or not


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I haven't straight piped my car completely, but I have the AWE Tuning catback with the USP test pipe. It still has a muffler and a resonator, and sounds pretty damn good. It's probably as loud as anybody would want a DD to be. 

If you literally straight pipe it, meaning no muffler, no cat, and no resonator, it will sound like a V6 Nissan pickup with a bad exhaust leak. WOT will sound good, but that's about it. I wouldn't straight pipe it.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Had my car straightpiped for a few months. i liked it but you will get a ticket. it is very very loud.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Are you talking full straight pipe? No cat? That will sounds like crap if so, its really raspy.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Been there done that, in the end you won't keep it so don't do it.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

header highflow cat and 2.5in piping that was it.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

DerekH said:


> header highflow cat and 2.5in piping that was it.


I was more so asking op what he was thinking of doing.... 


Its amazing how much a cat does for the noise. 

The second time I did my exhaust it was long tube header and a short summit glasspack, full 3in. It was very very very loud at anything above 1800rpm. I added a borla xr-1 muffler and its still very very loud at anything above half throttle.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

straight pipe is great loud but an amazing sound 

here a video

straight pipe all the way back cat is still in


----------



## DuWerkeCustoms (Apr 15, 2009)

I have straight pipe from cat back on my rabbit. I think it sounds amazing, gets loud under a load but sounds really good!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

raspy...very raspy.
and you WILL lose power if its not turbo


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> raspy...very raspy.
> and you WILL lose power if its not turbo


so not true my car has not power lose raspy yes


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

dyno it, $100 say it lost torque numbers


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

I also have the Awe tuning cat-back exhaust (single muffler and resonator) and stock cat. It sounds great, but it's _almost_ too loud. I can't imagine that straight-pipes would sound good. Focus on sound quality, not quantity.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

set it up i will bring my car there and show you, i have a um tune too and a cold air


----------



## MadRabbit09 (Mar 13, 2013)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> dyno it, $100 say it lost torque numbers


I wouldn't argue with him. Some of the stuff they build is Naaaaaaaassssssttttttyyyyyy.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

MadRabbit09 said:


> I wouldn't argue with him. Some of the stuff they build is Naaaaaaaassssssttttttyyyyyy.


Truth. Pretty sure it was NLS that built a NA 2.5 with ITB's and all the goodies inside. I'd say they're probably experts when it comes to extracting power from the 2.5 without FI. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks guys. we do our best:thumbup:


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

vrsick147, the car doesn't sound half bad. Please don't drive through neighborhoods like that anymore. I'm sure the pedestrians you drove around, seen at the 2:25 mark, would agree.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

lol i love the way my car sound, lol, about 2 months ago i installed a magna flow straight through muffler in the rear, i still get the get sound i wanted and its only loud when i get on it , now able to drive around and no cops harsh me, i see it this way do whatever you want to do to you car do it let anyone say you cant or shouldn't do. I happy with my car and after i installed my turbo setup it will be bettereace:


----------

